# Ascaso arc £199 good price- good machine?



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Come across the ascaso arc stainless steel at fairfax for £199. Macine specs look really good: brass boiler & brewhead plus solenoid valve (I think).

Anybody have opinions on this machine or Fairfax?

I was looking at a Silvia, but for £200 less, this seems a very good machine.

Fair fax also has a La Pavoni at £335, which again seems a good price/machine.

Thoughts/opinions welcome!

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a really keen price for the Ascaso Arc

I have enjoyed some nice espressos and milk drinks from Ascaso Arc's. They are relatively forgiving machines too.

Fairfax have both a web and physical presence where you can try the machines (in their Swiss Cottage store)

Bob is a member of the forum and also a site advertiser. They are committed to home enthusiasts so I'm sure you'll have no issues.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm also looking in this kind of bracket for a machine to pair with my new MC2 (great grinder by the way, still dialing it in I think though as the worm drive is SLLLLOOOOOWWW).

I was thinking I'd wait until I can afford a Silvia but the La Pavoni looks really nice (£475 rrp apparently!) at £332.50. Anyone know anything about them? Part of me thinks I should just go for a Silvia as there are lots around, they'll hold their value better, although the pressure gauge in the La Pavoni looks a nice inclusion.

I make quite a few milk drinks, anyone know whether the wand is as good as Miss Silvia's?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

lookseehear said:


> I make quite a few milk drinks, anyone know whether the wand is as good as Miss Silvia's?


Looks smart, but this would be enough to put me off: "Turbo cappuccino froth enhancer produces thick creamy foamed milk, an automatic cappuccino frothing device is also included"

You can do with a real wand, not one with an enhancer. If the price of a Silvia is putting you off, why not look at a Gaggia Classic and replace the wand with a Silvia one, as many others have done. I know that Gaggia Classics are getting some adverse comments here - but ask Glenn what he thinks of them!

I love Pavonis, and have owned a Pro for over 15 years, and love the look of the one you're contemplating - but I think that you could do better.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a shame they decided not to just put a standard wand on there! I think that although the Silvia wand improves the Gaggia Classic, I've heard Silvia puts out a bit more steam pressure than the Classic, plus I wouldn't really want to start modifying it as soon as I bought it (the 'new' feeling needs to wear off first ;-) )

Although I don't feel necessarily comfortable paying £400 for an espresso machine, I'd be feeling the upgradeitis bug as soon as I bought something other than the Silvia I think.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

lookseehear said:


> Although I don't feel necessarily comfortable paying £400 for an espresso machine, I'd be feeling the upgradeitis bug as soon as I bought something other than the Silvia I think.


It can get even worse that bug. Visit Bellabarista and you will see plenty of shiny machines that can absorb your money


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't tempt me  I've already been thinking about whether I can realistically consider an e61 machine. I think with the cost of them I should probably hold on (or the other half will go nuts!)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking at the piccie, that La Pavoni machine appears to have a "frothing aid" like the Ascaso and Gaggias rather than the traditional wand on the Silvia. All of the machines will make perfectly good espresso though, if you have the dosh now I would say Silvia it is a bit more serious piece of kit and does have great resale value, if not the Ascaso and develop your coffee skills and enjoy it. Then save for an uber machine from Bella Barista in the future if that is your hearts desire.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> It can get even worse that bug. Visit Bellabarista and you will see plenty of shiny machines that can absorb your money


Can you imagine if we had a day trip for CF members to Bellabarista! I think it would do wonders for the ecomony but maybe not for our credit cards!


----------

